# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  بكيت حتى أغمي علي والله مصيبة

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم /مساءكم 
معطر بطيب اشرف خلق الله نبينا وحبيب قلوبنا 
محمدوآله الاطهار الابرار

وانا اصفح باحد المنتديات قرات هذه القصه بجد انها تدمي القلب قبل العين
تسائلت هل هذه حقيقه في مجتمعنا ؟وهل تستاهل هذه المراه اغلى لقب يطلقه الطفل الى امه 
اتركم احبتي مع القصه ولكم الحكم 


في يوم من الايام ذهبت الي مكان جلست اناظر يمينا ويسارا 
ادهشني شي ادمعت عيناي لااجله 
رأيت أما تصرخ بااعلى صوتها وتضرب طفلة صغيره بضرب مميت
تسائلت ماالذي فعلته هذه الطفله حتى تعامل بهذه القسوى 
راودني احساس بانها مظلومه 
ذهبت الي تلك الام ويااليتني لم اذهب 
سالتها اخيتي لماذا تعاملينها بهذه القسوى والصراخ والضرب
ماالذي فعلته ؟؟!!!
قاالت انهاا معاااقه قلت لهاا مااذاا ؟؟؟!!!!!
الهذا السبب تضربينها وتصرخي عليها قالت نعم 
انها بلا فائده لا تسمع و لاتتكلم ماذا اريد بها قلت لها وماذنبها انها خلقت هكذا 
قالت انا لا اريدها قلت لها ولماذا ؟
قالت انظر الي هؤلاء انهم يضحكون لانني انجبت معاقه قلت لها :
وما شانك بهم 
قالت معهم حق وذهبت وتركت الطفله 
نظرت اليها رايت الدموع تنهمر من عينها تسأل ماالسبب ؟!!
اخذتها الي جانبي وضعتها في احظاني مسحت دموعها 
بدأت تكلمني بإشارات لم افهمها ادمعت عيناي ليتني تعلمت كيف اتحدث معها 
لكي اشعرها بحبي لها ولكن كان الوقت قصير لا يسعني الوقت لتعلم 
كيفية التحدث معها عندها وضعت رأسها على اقدامي حاولت ايقاظها ولكن دون 
جدوى ودعت هذه الطفله الحياه رجعت الي من خلقها من شدة الضرب ،ولان الله احن عليها من هؤلاء البشر 
بكيت كثيرا كيف تموت هذه الطفلة مظلومه منبوذه من اعز البشر لديها امهاا 
وكل من حولها .بكيت وبكيت حتى أغمي علي..
م/ن
احبتي بعطرحرووفكم تكتمل سعادتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

يالقسوت القلوب 
صحيح قصه حزينه ومؤاثره 
كل الشكر لكم ولطرحكم 
دمتم محفوظين بعين الله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قصه مؤثره جدااا
الحمدلله على نعمه العقل والدين
يسلمووو خيوه
موفقه

----------


## ام الحلوين

سبحانك ربي 

من لهم هذه القلوب القاسيه  ليسوا ببشر 

حتى الحيونات لهم قلوباً رحيمه

الام رحمه وحنان وامان ولكن هذه الام معدومة الايمان وبلا رحمه

ضاعت فيها الانسانيه

حسبي الله وهو نعم الوكيل

قصه مؤلمة جداً

سلمتي غاليتي فروحه من كل سوء

وابعد الله عنا وعنكم امثال هؤلاء القاسية قوبهم

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

خلقت حواء من مشاعر رقيقه رهيفه
وخاصه قلب الام  لايوجد لها مثيل في حنانها ورقتها
وحتى الحيوانات رقيقه على اطالفها 
فما بال هذه الام الجاهله بنعمة ربها
الله اعطاها لكي يختبرها ويختبر قوة صبرها 
ولكن اخذ الله امانته حتى لاتؤذى هذه الطفله اكثر 

يسلموا فروح ع القصه الؤلمه
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> يالقسوت القلوب 
> صحيح قصه حزينه ومؤاثره 
> كل الشكر لكم ولطرحكم 
> دمتم محفوظين بعين الله



مشكووور خيووو 
بجد قلوووب قاااسيه لايوجد بها رحمة 
حتى رحمة الانسااانيه ،،
ربي يبعدنا وايااكم عن قسوووة القلوب 
يعطيك العااافيه منووور دوووم خيي 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> قصه مؤثره جدااا
> الحمدلله على نعمه العقل والدين
> يسلمووو خيوه
> موفقه



 يسلمك ويحفظك الهي 
حبيبتي دمـــــعتنا الغاااليه
قلوووب بعيده عن رحمة الله تعالى 
كل الشكر لحظووورك الطيب يالغلا 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> سبحانك ربي 
> 
> من لهم هذه القلوب القاسيه ليسوا ببشر  
> حتى الحيونات لهم قلوباً رحيمه 
> الام رحمه وحنان وامان ولكن هذه الام معدومة الايمان وبلا رحمه 
> ضاعت فيها الانسانيه 
> حسبي الله وهو نعم الوكيل 
> قصه مؤلمة جداً 
> سلمتي غاليتي فروحه من كل سوء 
> ...



يسلم قلبك الغااالي ياكل الغلا ام الحلوين
ع حظووورك ونوور تواااصلك الممــــيز
ماذا نقووول لقلوووب قااااسيه وبعيده عن خالقها 
ربي يبعدنا واياكم عن هكذا قلوووب 
قلوووبنا ان شاء الله موايه لاهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وسايره على نهجهم ومحبتهم وولايتهم 
يعطيك العااافيه لاخلاولاعدم من روووعة تواااصلك الممـــــيز
دمتِ حبيبتي بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> خلقت حواء من مشاعر رقيقه رهيفه
> 
> وخاصه قلب الام لايوجد لها مثيل في حنانها ورقتها
> وحتى الحيوانات رقيقه على اطالفها 
> فما بال هذه الام الجاهله بنعمة ربها
> الله اعطاها لكي يختبرها ويختبر قوة صبرها 
> ولكن اخذ الله امانته حتى لاتؤذى هذه الطفله اكثر  
> يسلموا فروح ع القصه الؤلمه
> موفقه



 يسلمك حبيبتي ويسلم قلبك الغاالي 
دمعتا الغاااليه
نعم الام كلها رحمة ومحبه هكذهو قلب الام 
المؤمنه ،،
دمعتنا دووووم منوووره صفحاااتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## اسير الهوى

لربما لايكون هناك تعليق على هذه القسوة

لانالقلب لايتقبلها

هؤلاء الابناء المعاقين

رحمة من الله

ورعايتهم والصبر عليهم

مثوبة من الله


وهم لايقلون عن غيرهم بشي

فلهم احاسيس لربما 

اكثر من غيرهم


...

سلمت يداك ام حمزة

كوني في رعاية الله

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> لربما لايكون هناك تعليق على هذه القسوة
> 
> لانالقلب لايتقبلها 
> هؤلاء الابناء المعاقين 
> رحمة من الله 
> ورعايتهم والصبر عليهم 
> مثوبة من الله 
> 
> وهم لايقلون عن غيرهم بشي 
> ...



 رحمة من الله ع عباده ليرى عبده كيف يكون صبره 
وقوة تحمله ..الحمدلله على نعمة العقل 
ربي يثبتنا واياكم على الدين والولاية الى امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام 
تسلم خيي ابو حـــوراء
وانا اقووول فيه اناااره  :wink:  :bigsmile: بمتصفحي 
الا ابو الحووور موجوود :wacko:  ..طله رااائعه ومشرقه خيي 
يسعدني تواااجدكم 
يعطيك العااافيه ..
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
فروحه  غناتي 
يعطيك العافية  
موفقه الى كل خير  
طرح مميز 
 صوره قاسيه } ام تخلت عن مشاعره 

دمتي بود

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> فروحه غناتي 
> يعطيك العافية 
> موفقه الى كل خير 
> طرح مميز 
> صوره قاسيه } ام تخلت عن مشاعره 
> 
> دمتي بود



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
اذا الام تخلت ونزعت الرحمه من قلبها 
ماذا يفعل اذا المجتمع 
تسلمي لي يالغلا ســــويت 
ويعطيك العااافيه دوووم منوووره حبيبتي 
موفقه

----------

